# EUR & GBP



## crashy (1 December 2004)

both charts showing double tops

thoughts?

ps

gbpusd has a much better spread than audusd (on a proportion basis via cmc), so for scalping its the way to go.


----------



## The Barbarian Investor (1 December 2004)

Crashy,

Are you able to post the charts also?


----------

